
The Hair of Physicists (2012) - prismatic
http://blog.nuclearsecrecy.com/2012/06/22/friday-image-the-hair-physicists-1930s/
======
strayamaaate
This kind of thing reminds me why I still love the Internet.

Thank you for sharing.

------
tormeh
It's apparently an ancient thing, that short hair is associated with
subordination to the system, while long hair is not. Wonder why. Maybe it's
just the age at which all men can really have long hair is also the age at
which they're most rebellious, and it just snowballed from there?

~~~
platz
Those hairy barbaians like the Huns and visigoths

Doesn't always hold though, very hierarchical religious folks seem to like
long beards a lot.

------
c3534l
I thought this was going to be about some obscure, but interesting
mathematical problem that has implications for physics. Something akin to the
hairy ball theorem. Nope. It's just what it says on the tin.

~~~
lmitchell
I was convinced it would be something about realistic hair simulation and/or
rendering.

I was surprised, but I was not disappointed.

~~~
lake99
I was hoping for an article on nuclear physicists, and how working with
radioactive materials when it was still not well understood has left some
residual radioactivity detectable in their hair to this day, long after their
deaths.

I was disappointed.

------
irrational
I have an uncle who is a physics professor. His hair is always a frumpled mess
like those in the pictures. I always wondered if it was an affectation (this
is what physics professors are supposed to look like) or if it just naturally
comes with the territory.

~~~
beloch
Some profs definitely try to look the part so that students are less
intimidated and actually ask questions. For some reason, mad scientists with
wacky hair are approachable. It's a good thing the physicists in this article
helped create the stereotype! Others do it entirely by accident though.

~~~
SiempreViernes
Most look perfectly ordinary thought.

------
SiempreViernes
Nuclear secrecy is truly a gem of information for anyone with an interest in
nuclear weapons!

~~~
starbeast
Please don't try to collect them.

------
thkim
Put that hair upside down, you get UNIX beard...

